# us university



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

hello
i want to ask about us university and international student
i know that there are universities in usa that meet all the need of the student but i want to ask what is the minimum of money that the student have to get by work and loan:exigence of university of course??
thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

iroka said:


> hello
> i want to ask about us university and international student
> i know that there are universities in usa that meet all the need of the student but i want to ask what is the minimum of money that the student have to get by work and loan:exigence of university of course??
> thanks


Find the website of the university you are considering. Search on that site for "International Students Office" and the information about how much it will be cost will be in there somewhere.

For example, it's $36k/yr for my local uni if you're a foreign student.
http://global.asu.edu/files/International _financial_guarantee_Spring2011-12.pdf


----------



## iroka (Nov 16, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Find the website of the university you are considering. Search on that site for "International Students Office" and the information about how much it will be cost will be in there somewhere.
> 
> For example, it's $36k/yr for my local uni if you're a foreign student.
> http://global.asu.edu/files/International _financial_guarantee_Spring2011-12.pdf


in all university which meet all the financial need of the admitted ,the student have to work and get loan or not??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

iroka said:


> in all university which meet all the financial need of the admitted ,the student have to work and get loan or not??


I'm not sure there are universities these days that meet the financial need of the admitted, if I understand correctly what you mean. Financial aid can be difficult to secure for a foreign student, and normally consists of a combination of grants, loans and part-time work. As a foreign student living in the US on a visa, your ability to work is severely limited, so you need to have the money up front (i.e. before you make your visa application).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

